# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  PROJECT FUNDING LOAN  OFFER

## buffettfinance

Project financing program. We offer flexible financing for various projects by following the usual rigorous procedures. This funding program allows a customer to enjoy a low interest rate repayment for as low as 3% per year for a period of 2-30 years. We can approve a financing for up to $500,000,000.00 or more depending on the type of business. Reply us with the information below via our following email:buffettfinancial@aol.com

Name:
Country:
Amount Needed:
Monthly/Yearly Income:

Regards,
Mr David Graham

----------


## AndyD

Hmmmm, you're not actually in New York City as you state in your profile are you David? Don't worry it's a rhetorical question you won't be able to reply to now you're banned.

Relocated from Members ads to scam forum.

----------

